# Pubg Xbox one



## GrowerGaz95 (Apr 22, 2018)

anyone playing from here


----------



## torontoke (May 6, 2018)

What games u play?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 18, 2018)

How many wins you got bud? I’m at 350+


----------



## PostIvory (Oct 31, 2018)

Isn't it a torture to play pubg on console? I don't mind gamepads but optimization is bad as hell, isn't it?


----------



## GrowerGaz95 (Oct 31, 2018)

A little clunky not gonna lie but there ironing it out still enjoyable and much better than the phone version lmao


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 31, 2018)

They fixed a lot of the bugs, the Black Ops 4 Battle Royal Sucks so they keep a lot more players then I thought they would on PUBG. Red Dead 2 is the best game I played this year.


----------



## GrowerGaz95 (Nov 2, 2018)

Been to busy to run out and get red dead 2 looks awesome though


----------



## Dankydaves (Mar 13, 2019)

Anyone still play Pubg


----------



## lambandtuna (Dec 19, 2019)

on everyday looking for other people to vibe and play with


----------



## doug mirabelli (Sep 22, 2020)

Pm me to play pub g or fortnite. Would love to play n talk growing


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Sep 22, 2020)

I play all the time gamertag on Xbox is TheDirtKing420


----------

